# My Kitties at 5 months old



## FabiMama27 (Dec 25, 2010)

They have grown so much!! :001_wub:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Awwwwww so cute. Love tortoiseshell and whites <3


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Was distracted by phone, black kitty is gorgeous too!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Pretty babies :001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: they are purrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gorgeous babies.I had a Tortie she was a fantastic cat,so loving.Definitely did not have "Tortietude".Have never had a black but not for any reason other than I was never lucky enough to be adopted by one .


----------



## FabiMama27 (Dec 25, 2010)

They are both at the vets now, getting spayed. I have to call back at 2pm to see how they are...I can't help to feel a little anxious


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Big hugs (()) I know it's worrying but I'm sure they'll be fine


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely kitts  Wishing them a speedy recovery. The good thing about cats is that they cope so much better than us humans at losing bodily parts


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awww they are gorgeous  Molly's got her op tomorrow so I know how you feel, they are a constant worry


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

lovely babys they will be fine try not to worry


----------



## FabiMama27 (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks for your support everyone. I just called the vets and Cholita (the black kitty) was in surgery. I have to pick them up at 5.30pm! I can't wait to have them home with me


----------



## FabiMama27 (Dec 25, 2010)

Cholita died after having her surgery. According to the x-ray the vet took, her ribcage was abnormally small from birth, and after being resuscitated once, her heart gave up. She died this afternoon.

I am absolutely distraught.


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Very sweet.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwww there well cutie and beautiful


----------

